
FullStackBasic: Web Application Development Software - chrisparton1991
https://www.fullstackbasic.com.au/
======
chrisparton1991
I want to make it clear that this isn't my software. This reminds me of
TempleOS in terms of the amount of effort and skill involved to produce
something so... interesting.

